# Case press/closer recommendations



## Tenesmus (May 2, 2018)

Hi

My screw down style case closer is going a bit wrong, the metal thread has started eating the plastic doodahs and I don't like the way the doodah turns as it presses down...

Any suggestions? Screw or press? I guess it's going to be worth paying a bit more.

Many thanks.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't recommend one of these as the plastic dies just shatter - HTH


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Biker said:


> I don't recommend one of these as the plastic dies just shatter - HTH


 if they brake, make a copy out of brass on the lathe. vin


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

vinn said:


> if they brake, make a copy out of brass on the lathe. vin


 If only I had a lathe....

*Sigh!*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Biker said:


> I don't recommend one of these as the plastic dies just shatter - HTH


 Yep. I had used mine hundreds of times and then the die shattered and I put the 8mm thread straight through a Bucherer watch. :aggressive:

I now use an old Robur screw down case press.

this one doesn't look bad. I have no connection to the seller

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Repair-Vintage-Robur-Assortiment-De-Tasseaux-and-Press/163140589357?hash=item25fbefd72d:g:qBIAAOSwjRtbL5CW


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks like China one i got !! I must admit only used couple of times did the job. But i am sure will be scrap at some stage.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

here is my word of warning. This is what happened when the die snapped on me


__
https://flic.kr/p/KmvXN8

Flickr seems to be having an off day


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

There is a version where the threaded part is metallic on the dyes. This is the one that I have. Not perfect but does the job.










There is also another version with full metallic dyes. And you can get all sorts of dye sets separately without getting the press.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Biker said:


> If only I had a lathe....
> 
> *Sigh!*


 I think those cups only break if they are "misalalined" a medium sized compound lathe is not too expensive. if only I could remember how to spell. vin


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

vinn said:


> I think those cups only break if they are "misalalined" a medium sized compound lathe is not too expensive. if only I could remember how to spell. vin


 I found them to be very hard plastic ergo too brittle, sadly I have no place to put a lathe


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> here is my word of warning. This is what happened when the die snapped on me
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 Ouch, i would be fuming.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Biker said:


> I found them to be very hard plastic ergo too brittle, sadly I have no place to put a lathe


 I see a lot of closers with cups missing or broken. I used automotive sockets for a while.. a drill press works as a closer, but: "proper tool for a proper job". vjn


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> here is my word of warning. This is what happened when the die snapped on me
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KmvXN8





r-macus said:


> Ouch, i would be fuming.


 I'd drown my sorrows in booze.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Top tip for your press dies...get hold of a selection of 'penny' washers ( for those not familiar with engineering, these are large washers with a small hole in them) which will help to spread the load placed on the centre of the die, especially the larger ones. The press stem is only about half an inch in diameter, and all that pressure is concentrated into the centre half inch of the die, and on the larger ones will cause them to flex and as some have said, break. The thread on the end of the stem is 6mm, so this is the size of hole you need in your washers. I found a selection of 4 that fit all my dies....they don't have to fit exactly, but enough to spread the load more evenly across the surface.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now Rog, that's a practical man's solution to a potential problem. Spreading the dung load is always good practice, I will adopt this right away before my placky dies get too brittle!. :yes:

Thanks indeed! :toot:


----------

